# Ready Camp Go???



## JerseyGirl86

Is this worth it? Not that it's a lot of money, because there are several CGs on it that I would use. My question is...do these CGs really acknowledge it? I just came back from Spring Gulch and it's pretty pricey, so if I could use this there, I've already saved money.









Let me know if you bought it, heard about it, hate/love it and why...THANKS!!!!

http://www.readycampgo.com/1.asp


----------



## rock hill

what did you think of spring gulch? we've been talking about going, but haven't yet. We have two DD's 5 and 2.5 years old. Would you recommend?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Spring Gulch is nice but pricey but in an area where they can do it. They are owned by a corporation and the one thing many including myself dislike about S G is that they want in full the entire amt when making a reservation. If reserving a week or so ahead, thats not bad but when we had 50 families reserve for a rally one year in advance, thats quite a chunk of change.

John


----------



## battalionchief3

Nice place, pricey but nice. Paved roads, wooded, nice pool. On the side of a mountain like the whole state of PA. I have heard of the ready, camp, go thing but have not heard of anyone to use it. As long as you use the days up in the required time you would not loose. As long as its not booked up for when you want it. The "fine" print seems clear enough. The only thing that concerns me is some places only hold a certain number of "those" sites. Say a CG had 200 sites, 25 are for the ready camp go program, when they are full, thats it. Don't know if thats true for this program but it is for RPI booked parks.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

battalionchief3 said:


> Nice place, pricey but nice. Paved roads, wooded, nice pool. On the side of a mountain like the whole state of PA. I have heard of the ready, camp, go thing but have not heard of anyone to use it. As long as you use the days up in the required time you would not loose. As long as its not booked up for when you want it. The "fine" print seems clear enough. The only thing that concerns me is some places only hold a certain number of "those" sites. Say a CG had 200 sites, 25 are for the ready camp go program, when they are full, thats it. Don't know if thats true for this program but it is for RPI booked parks.


That's what I'm afraid of...that they'll give me a site at Spring Gulch like the last time!


----------



## rdvholtwood

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Nice place, pricey but nice. Paved roads, wooded, nice pool. On the side of a mountain like the whole state of PA. I have heard of the ready, camp, go thing but have not heard of anyone to use it. As long as you use the days up in the required time you would not loose. As long as its not booked up for when you want it. The "fine" print seems clear enough. The only thing that concerns me is some places only hold a certain number of "those" sites. Say a CG had 200 sites, 25 are for the ready camp go program, when they are full, thats it. Don't know if thats true for this program but it is for RPI booked parks.


That's what I'm afraid of...that they'll give me a site at Spring Gulch like the last time!








[/quote]

What site where you in? What was wrong with it?


----------



## JerseyGirl86

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice place, pricey but nice. Paved roads, wooded, nice pool. On the side of a mountain like the whole state of PA. I have heard of the ready, camp, go thing but have not heard of anyone to use it. As long as you use the days up in the required time you would not loose. As long as its not booked up for when you want it. The "fine" print seems clear enough. The only thing that concerns me is some places only hold a certain number of "those" sites. Say a CG had 200 sites, 25 are for the ready camp go program, when they are full, thats it. Don't know if thats true for this program but it is for RPI booked parks.


That's what I'm afraid of...that they'll give me a site at Spring Gulch like the last time!








[/quote]

What site where you in? What was wrong with it?
[/quote]

We were in 1537....it is smack in the middle of EVERYONE. Right by the playground and pool and all the traffic. Kids were okay with it, but I'm still hearing screaming little voices in my head







At least I got to see for myself where the good and the BAD, VERY BAD sites are. I was so unhappy


----------

